# Looking for someone to rp with [NSFW]



## BluDragon (Dec 31, 2017)

Im a sub male dragon that just wants a hug, and a little more. Tbh Im kinda new to this but I’m open to most things. I don’t really have a story for it. I just want something causual and It could be as kinky or as tame as you want, I’m into a lot 0f things. I’m down with male, female or what ever really. Message me on discord @DrewDragon#2721 if your interested.


----------

